# Hello.. and urgent help



## azp (Oct 22, 2014)

I joined this form because last Tuesday I found a very very sweet girl tabby cat...

I know there is an adoption place on here..but i can't post in it yet

After almost a week of doing anything and everything I can to find her home I'm down on the wire on keeping her around.

She is so sweet. Within minutes of me picking her up from outside and taking her in she was laying across my lap purring like crazy. At first we suspected she was pregnant but she has had no change since the day we found her so I don't think so anymore. 

She doesn't have a microchip she has all her claws but I'm not sure if she is spayed or not. We tried calling around to diffrent shelters. Most didn't respond and the ones who did had absolutely no promises in her living.

The landlady says she absolutely can not stay...I'm really running out of ideas...I'm need to find this sweet heart a home.

I live in the metro detroit area and I am willing to drive up to four hours to get this sweetie home. If you have any interests or any questions please please please ask me anything...


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh what a pretty girl! Thank you for trying to find her a home!
Wishing you both, the Best of Luck!!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Any friends or family that could keep her for a few days at a time until a home becomes available? Maybe call no kill shelters in smaller towns nearby, maybe they have space or a willing foster. She is awfully sweet.


----------

